# Todo esto hace un capacitor?



## seaarg (Oct 1, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Voltage-Stabili...073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0aacd7f9

<ironia>me quede impresionado por las cosas que hace un capacitor, si hasta hace que el volante de direccion sea mas liviano!</ironia>

Pensar que habra siempre algun cliente para este tipo de chantas. "Aunque no entiendas como funciona, de todos modos funciona"

Asi que el negocio era vender capacitores "microprocesados" que le dan quien sabe cuantos HP extra a tu motor, hacen la direccion mas liviana, prenden mejor las luces, te hacen un masaje, te consuelan cuando queres matar al de la motito que te paso por derecha, etc.... y encima... crean energia de la nada!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 1, 2010)

Estamos en el 2.010... ¡o sea!

Es el siglo en donde casi nadie se cuestiona, y si pides una explicación es porque tienes "falta de ignorancia", como me dijeron una vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2010)

Paren , que tiene un generador de hidrógeno HHO en un vasito plástico , que sumado al hipercapacitor ha de multiplicar la potencia del motor , o la estupidez humana .

El capacitor , aparte de generar electricidad exxxxxtra , también sabe cuando debe hacerlo , por eso el microprocesador  

También evita interferencias de una parte del PC del automóvil , con otra parte del mismo PC , cosa que la industria automotriz no tuvo en cuenta che ! 

Deme dos , el segundo para la cortadora de cesped 

Saludos !

P.D.: ¿Después cómo le explicamos a los que vienen por la energía contínua?


----------



## seaarg (Oct 1, 2010)

Eso mismo pense cuando lo lei al principio... "che, sera que la ECU no tiene capacitores de entrada?" JAJAJA


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 1, 2010)

aummmmmmmmmmmmmm...............

cuando veo demasiadas caritas, colores brillantes y cosas como...."RAPIDO!! COMPRELO!!!!"
"SE ACABA!! APURESEE", o "EN STOCK!!!", o "SI USTED NO LO TIENE; ES UN PERDEDOR!!!!" 

te esta diciendo: <berretada, trucho, falso, se rompe apenas lo conectas....>
lo verdadero y profesional, esta en gris o blanco jajaja bueno, no para tanto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2010)

*Dosmetros  *


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 1, 2010)

jajaja! claro...profesional!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 1, 2010)

_Helminto Gris_...? 


Creo que te equivocaste de colores, Mafaldita... Todo lo que ese toca, explota


----------



## octavio2 (Oct 1, 2010)

A mi lo que me parece raro es que este tipo de productos se vendan sin problemas incluso en tiendas serias (la okoball se vende en alcampo,onda radio etc...) en cambio a menudo se prohibe la importacion de algun juguete made in china con excusas como que la pintura lleva plomo o que algun tonto se lo podria tragar.A lo mejor para vender jamon en EEUU hay que enchufarle tambien un condensador de flux.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 1, 2010)

Es que una cosa es que sea algo con plomo proveniente de China, y otra que sea proveniente de USA. 
Provenientes de USA se podrían conseguir hasta cosas con plutonio...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 1, 2010)

ironman haciendo un super jame jame ja joder jaja

a todo esto... v-power? jaja me suena a chivo de la Shell...


----------



## Robo (Oct 1, 2010)

que cosas las que se ven hoy en dia, voy a comprar uno para nunca tener que volver a usar los tomas de mi casa y asi no tener que parar cuenta, demas que tambien dira que te carga la bateria u.u

PD: no hace todo eso, hace mas!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 11, 2010)

No va a faltar el "inteligente" que lo compre para el automóvil y luego lo quiera poner directo a la red de su casa...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

La gente compra más de lo que te imagines porque son idealistas (o facilistas) y les gusta creer que van a adelgazar tomando dos tacitas de te chino del Dr. Minga sin siquiera mover el c__o haciendo ejercicio , o dieta.

O que pueden gastar lo que quieran de electricidad y que enchufando ese "cuchuflito" en un tomacorriente , van a pagar mucho menos.

O que comprando ese Capacitor , su automovil se les va a potenciar casi gratuitamente . . . tontos los de Ferrari.

En fin , si siguen poniendo "mandá AMOR al *9999 y te enseñamos como se hace" quiere decir que con que de cada 100 caiga uno es negocio.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Lo peor son esas cadenas que pegan en los feisbuks que dicen que si no se la reenvías a 20 personas se acabará el mundo, perderás a tu gran amor y pa' más remate va a aparecer el fantasma de una niña que botaron a un pozo y te va a matar...


(Hay gente taaaan... ociosa y sin ego que necesita hacer ese tipo de cosas para creer superarse... faltan más piscólogos y pisciquiatras en este mundo... )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Ha de ser por eso todos mis problemas 

¡ Hablá correptamente , es pisicólogos !  sinó preguntale a Cacho

También se admite : locólogos . . .  informalmente


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Piscicólogos y Pisciquiatras : Especialistas en cabezas de pesca'o.


----------

